# Deca for non-DirecTV device - is Swm 2 way inside ok or need to run cable from 8 way?



## tnedator (Apr 29, 2006)

I posted this in another thread, but think I need to create my own. Here's my question:

Ok, I'm installed and running. Mine was the most complicted install the installer had done, including his first Swim 16 install, and he didn't have a diagram or any details about how to power it and such. Anyway, I printed out a couple diagrams from the thread Oldschool posted a link to, and he had to call support once, but my four DVR
s, PLUS my old HR10-250 that my wife likes for the Tivo suggestions is still hooked up.

Since they opted not to replaced my LNB, but instead go with a Swim 16 multiswitch, it supports legacy receivers + Swim devices.

Ok, one last question. I have a Roku, DVD player and couple other devices in the living room that sometimes hit the internet. The wireless solution hasn't been great, not to mention being killed if the wife turns on the microwave. I'm thinking about adding another Deca module to piggyback on to the DECA net for these devices to hit the internet.

My question is whether or not using a SWM two way splitter on the cable going to my HR-21, where I would have one cable going to the DECA module hooked to the HR21 and the other cable going to the new DECA module, which would be powered (I think that's necessary) and hooked to a 4 port switch for those non DirectV devices. Is this ok? Can I split the cable in the house with a SWM two way splitter without a problem? (the other end of the cable is hooked to an 8 way splitter, but only three cables are run off that 8 way splitter that is hooked to the SWM 16 multiswitch).

Or, do I need to run a cable from the 8 way splitter to the DECA module that I will use for the non DirecTV internet devices in the living room? 

I hope that made sense.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

tnedator said:


> My question is whether or not using a SWM two way splitter on the cable going to my HR-21, where I would have one cable going to the DECA module hooked to the HR21 and the other cable going to the new DECA module, which would be powered (I think that's necessary) and hooked to a 4 port switch for those non DirectV devices. Is this ok? Can I split the cable in the house with a SWM two way splitter without a problem? (the other end of the cable is hooked to an 8 way splitter, but only three cables are run off that 8 way splitter that is hooked to the SWM 16 multiswitch).


Are the non-D* devices near the HR21 with the DECA? If so, just put an ethernet switch on that DECA and plug everything into it. If the devices are not close the splitter method you suggested will work (make sure to use a green label splitter.) You can add the splitter wherever you'd like as SWM lines can be split and split again (every splitter equals DB loss though.) And yes, powering the second DECA (with a PI) is necessary as it will not be connected to a receiver.


----------



## tnedator (Apr 29, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> Are the non-D* devices near the HR21 with the DECA? If so, just put an ethernet switch on that DECA and plug everything into it. If the devices are not close the splitter method you suggested will work (make sure to use a green label splitter.) You can add the splitter wherever you'd like as SWM lines can be split and split again (every splitter equals DB loss though.) And yes, powering the second DECA (with a PI) is necessary as it will not be connected to a receiver.


They are right next to (same rack) as the HR21. The reason I was thinking going the DECA route was that in some other threads people were saying that going the switch route could effect the performance of the DVR.

Now, I have trouble believing this, because based on what I read the entire DECA cloud is supposed to be 250 mbps or so, and each DECA module/connector is supposed to be a 100 mpbs connection, so the math doesn't seem to indicate that piggybacking on to an existing DECA module would be a problem.

Having said that, I have an extra DECA module and SWM 2 way splitter and all I am missing is the 18v (I think that's right) power supply needed if it's stand alone. So, I can get the PI for the same or less than a cheap switch.

In terms of splitting, it doesn't matter if I run a cable back to the 8 way or split with a SWM 2 way inside near the HR21?


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

tnedator said:


> They are right next to (same rack) as the HR21. The reason I was thinking going the DECA route was that in some other threads people were saying that going the switch route could effect the performance of the DVR.
> 
> Now, I have trouble believing this, because based on what I read the entire DECA cloud is supposed to be 250 mbps or so, and each DECA module/connector is supposed to be a 100 mpbs connection, so the math doesn't seem to indicate that piggybacking on to an existing DECA module would be a problem.
> 
> ...


If everything is right next to each other place an ethernet switch on the HR21 DECA. Even if you place the non-D* equipment on a second DECA you're still placing it on the DECA cloud; so there's not much to gain and more to lose (DB loss with splitter.) One could argue that having a switch between the DECA and HR21 is unsupported (it is), but it's also unsupported to place non-D* equipment on the DECA cloud. If you use a "decent" switch it will not affect your MRV quality. The "math" is different based on what load you're placing on the network...

If you choose to use the second DECA it does not matter whether you run the cable back to the 8 way or use a 2 way splitter at the HR21. The question is if you can run a cable back to the 8 way can you run an ethernet cable to your router? That would be the correct approach for the non-D* stuff...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

It's OK to use a green label 2-way splitter. and send one output to the HR21+DECA and the other output to a new DECA/PI for broadband connection. So "Yes" is the answer to your question.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh yeah, if it's just for a switch and "other" components .. While it's not recommended nor supported by DIRECTV, then just unplug the patch cable from DECA to HR21 and connect it instead from DECA to Ethernet Switch .. Then get another patch cable and go from Switch to HR21. Leave the coax the same.

Should be OK once you get it working right.


----------



## tnedator (Apr 29, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> If you choose to use the second DECA it does not matter whether you run the cable back to the 8 way or use a 2 way splitter at the HR21. The question is if you can run a cable back to the 8 way can you run an ethernet cable to your router? That would be the correct approach for the non-D* stuff...


An ethernet cable back to my router would be ideal, but is a no go. I'm on a slab, and it's way to hear to fish cables up through the attic and down to the router.

Where the HR21 (and HR20) is located, I have four Coax cables, because prior to the SWM install, I had them hooked up the old way. So, now I have two extra cables going back to where the 8 way is. I know one of them is old RG6 from when the house was built 14 years or so ago, but I "think" the other is only a few years old, run by DirecTV, but I would have to double check. Part of me thinks that we pulled an existing cable from the other side of the room to use, but I just can't remember.

However, based on what you and Brott have said, I think I might just go with a 100 M/b switch. Fact is that I will almost never been streaming from or to that HR21 while also using the internet on the ROKU or DVD player, because it is just my wife and I with for DVR's. Typically, if we are streaming, it's because we are both say in the bedroom watching something on a living room DVR, or we will be in the living room, streaming the Roku (at 5 Mbps or so I would guess), so I can't see how a Roku/Netflix stream could effect the MRV stream, even in the unlikely event the DVR was streaming and the Roku device was streaming.


----------



## tnedator (Apr 29, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Oh yeah, if it's just for a switch and "other" components .. While it's not recommended nor supported by DIRECTV, then just unplug the patch cable from DECA to HR21 and connect it instead from DECA to Ethernet Switch .. Then get another patch cable and go from Switch to HR21. Leave the coax the same.
> 
> Should be OK once you get it working right.


This sounds like the way to go. Thanks.

Wow, I joined DBStalk 72 days before you, but have 24,726 fewer posts. I need to get on the ball and try and catch up!!


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

tnedator said:


> Wow, I joined DBStalk 72 days before you, but have 24,726 fewer posts. I need to get on the ball and try and catch up!!


That's nothing, check out my join date, I was the 135th guy here! Yet only 500 odd posts in 8 years!


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

You might be able to isolate the other connection from the DECA cloud by feeding a MoCA device through one of the unused cables to the common point and from there to another MoCA at the router (or use DECA devices which don't connect to the existing DECA network). If there is a lot of bandwidth that might improve things; otherwise what you propose (either with an additional DECA or an ethernet switch) should be fine.


----------

